# Any shows for pits or bullys in oklahoma?



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 7 month old pitbull but razor edge and gottiline its registered with adba and its a bully i know but registered as pitbull lol and he will be registered with ukc when hes a year old or ill try to get him papered ...Well I was just wondering is there any shows in oklahoma ? and I was wondering if any1 knew about this type of pit and could see if he would even have a chance? hes a lil chubby i mean i havent been working him out or anything cuz to me hes a puppy till his 1 year old lol ... He weighs about 55lbs i think hes 15-16 inches tall short muzzle ill have pics in like a hour lol


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok here is some pics of him any got any info ? and also he has alot of extra skin on his neck thats why his back has that lil extra is cuz from neck but will he grown into it or what Because I heard its not goot to have any loose skin//// 








http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3543&stc=1&d=1232165342
http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3542&stc=1&d=1232165249
http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3545&stc=1&d=1232165520


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We don't have a lot, but we do have some stuff.

APA Home Page for APA pulls.
American Dog Breeders Association for the ADBA show calendar.
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events for the UKC show calendar. We have conformation, agility, obedience, but no weight pull.
All American Dog Registry - Find An Event for AADR. The calendar is not yet updated, but we do have the blue moon AADR show down here.


----------

